# Vol 2. Fishing Tip #361. Another fish cleaning tip.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Lay a wet towel on your cleaning table then lay your fish on the towel.
The fish doesn't slip, making filleting easier and safer too. 

Rinse the towel occasionally to remove excess slime. 

After cleaning fish, rinse the towel well then soak in in the bleach water you use to clean up your table, glove and knives after the cleaning is done. Rinse the towel well and hang it outside to dry then wash it in the next batch of clothes and it will be ready for the next cleaning job.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

my 2 cents to add: keep an old 5 gal bucket in the garage to throw towels/rags used to clean boat, wash cars, wipe hands while fishing, wipe sweat while doing yardwork etc. When you get a full bucket do a separate load of wash and dry then fold them somewhere handy in garage or shop. Will keep the peace better that way.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yeah, I know all about that.*

My wife seldom 81+(#35 but screwing with her laundry is one thing that sets her off. 

Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome idea. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Good idea. I'm definately going to have to try the wet towel trick. I bet it helps alot for smaller fish.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*It really helps on slimy Grouper.*

Use a towel and end slipping and sliding.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I have seen this truck before ....put a nail into the fish head... It works well.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

captken said:


> My wife seldom 81+(#35 but screwing with her laundry is one thing that sets her off.
> 
> Good idea! Thanks.


That's a fact w/ my ole lady....I think ifin I did this, I'd put the towel in the washer and let it settle fer a few days!!! hahhaah:shifty:


----------

